# How do you fix a loose spring?



## davidt1 (Mar 7, 2010)

The spring on my H501 came loose. I need help to put it back, please. It looks like it was soldered/glued to the tail cap. Is there a glue that conducts electricity I can buy? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 7, 2010)

For me there are only two ways:

1) Solder it
2) Turn it in the tighten direction

Sounds like you need to solder it.


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! Here are some pictures for a visual description. The cap looks too deep to solder.


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 8, 2010)

Is everything in the cap full metal?


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe contact ZL for a new cap. Does the H501 still work?


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 9, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> Is everything in the cap full metal?



I don't think so because the light won't work if the spring is not in the center.


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Maybe contact ZL for a new cap. Does the H501 still work?



The light still works. I just have to center to spring carefully before closing the cap.


----------



## CampingLED (Mar 10, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> I don't think so because the light won't work if the spring is not in the center.


 
Even if full metal the contact may not work due to anodising as well.

The reason why I asked is that if it is full metal you can do the following:
Centre the spring and put some weight on it
Heat the tailcap from the bottom (the anodising will most probably change colour)
Add some soldering from the top to the old soldering points of the spring
Wait for everything to cool down


----------



## pounder (Mar 10, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> Even if full metal the contact may not work due to anodising as well.
> 
> The reason why I asked is that if it is full metal you can do the following:
> Centre the spring and put some weight on it
> ...


 

what about heating the spring from the top..should get it plenty hot at the bottom with a hot enough soldering gun or little torch..


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 10, 2010)

it may be that there is a circuit board that is just glued to the bottom that you can pry out of there. I have a few xnovas the board came out on. if this is the case heating it from the bottom will do nothing you will have to get use an iron to tin the both the board and the spring and then heat them both up together from the top unless you can pry the board out.
I advise you to contact a dealer that sells them and just see if you can have it replaced as a factory defect as it is obvious you didn't break it in use.


----------



## JHM (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a conductive epoxy out there, manufactured by MG Chemicals,

looking at the specs for it, they're calling for an electrical resistance of 0.2 ohms wich seems favorable, just have to find some, and if i recall correctly this stuff goes for something like $30 for 14 grams


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Update: Zebralight sent me a new H501 tail cap. It's probably in my head, the light seems brighter with the new tail cap. It's all good now.

Thank you, Zebralight, for taking care of me.


----------

